# Show your trailers/toy haulers



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Just picked this 2001 24' pace up. It has new tires, brakes etc. It's a little on the rough side, but good enough for us!!! Has ice cold rooftop AC and 26 tie downs including e track!

I built a table top, 42" high (i'm tall, but I like to sit on the bar stools or be able to stand when working on stuff), for the microwave/toaster and just storage. Mini fridge is going under there too. Everything fits perfect so far, I just need some hooks and I'm good. I want to store ext cords, tie downs, etc. 

I haven't planned on doing cabinets though...just don't see a need yet. I'll store my stuff in boxes.

I did 110 all through it, it had 110 before, but it was jerry rigged and I couldn't run more than the AC and lights. It has 3 flourescent lights and 2 12v. It's def bright enough! I put 3 outlets on right side, 2 on left, one under the bench and duplex above. Should be enough! TV is going up front, speakers are going in the holes you see by the window. There were some there before.


Next plan is getting a futon and building a fold down platform for a queen bed! And hook up my water to have it outside. I need to figure out what to do with my water tanks. I have a 150 and a 55 but neither fit inside where or how I want. Might get a 42gal rv (or 2 for that matter) and put them inside.




























theres my bathroom too!



















Going to put the gas cans on the wheel well, just strap em in with the e track

view from the gate










So far so good, I have a slight leak from the front but nothing huge! AC is freezing, and my 110 works great. I have it all off a 30a cord to the generator! Couldn't be happier! 

The biggest thing for me is I don't want water inside anymore, I did that on my last enclosed and it's such a hassle. We chose to take outside showers 99% of the time anyway because it's easier. I don't need a sink either...and for bathroom I use the commode if you REALLY have to go!

Improvements will come in time though!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

VERY Nice!!!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Thanks! It's a work in progress. For now I just need more hooks and places to hang stuff from. My tie downs are thrown in a corner. Just more or less I need to use it and see what works and what doesn't! It tows like a dream though!

All I care is AC is cold and it's dry...which it is! Blow up mattress for now, until I get it situated


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Looks Great man !! I know another couple that has an enclosed fixed up just like that, very nice.. Here are a couple pics of mine, nothing special, it's a 29', decals are starting to peel but it's been a good investment. The two queen beds in the back are electric, they are up in the pic, they let down and one is also a couch. Sorry if it's a little dirty, it stays that way after all the mud rides. LOL


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Here is Our Hauler


----------



## hemisareslow (Sep 19, 2011)

all out of the small ones huh?


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

We haul a Jeep, 2-3 4x4's, 2 Raptors, 2 Dirt Bikes and 2 Harleys When we Go. Plus Our 7 Dogs


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Nice haulers! Keep em comin


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

This is my trailer till I get an enclosed that fits my bike lol and a small one no big one 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

..and to think I was happy that I picked up a utility trailer last summer. 

Nice set up guys.


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Big D said:


> ..and to think I was happy that I picked up a utility trailer last summer.
> 
> Nice set up guys.


Same here all I have is a 2 place snowmobile trailer. lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

See. This is my wee set up ...but ya gotta love that sticker


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^ :bigok:


----------

